# DEMODECTIC MANGE!!!



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Last night I noticed a round protruding bald spot on Nila's inner front leg, so I took her to the vet today to have it checked and also, her belly wich she chews at all the time. Turns out she has a ringworm on her leg and a yeast infection on her belly. The vet also, noticed a small spot on her shoulder that has always had thinner hair and did a scrapping. It turned out to be demodectic mange!!! The vet wants to wait and see what the spot does before we decide to treat. I was looking this up online and it stated that stress can cause the immune system to go down and the demodectic mite set in. I was wondering if having her fixed and her ears cropped at the same time could have caused her immune system to drop? Does anyone have any experience with this type of mange? Any help or feedback would be great. Will it ever go away? Will she lose more hair?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes.... ringworm, yeast infection, ears cropped, and spayed... that is ALOT for the immune system to be combating... Sounds like your vet is on top of it, waiting to see if once all the other issues clear up the spot clears up is the way to go!

Once her immune system isn't so stressed the spot should grow hair back. Now if her immune system can't overcome all the factors then yes the hair loss could get worse, then treatment will be needed.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I was about to ask if they all could be connected.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

they could be connected but in a normal dog ears cropped and a spay should not be enough to have a weakened immune system. She probably had a weak immune system to begin with for what ever reason and that pushed her over the edge.
If you know she has mange then treat for it. You do not have to do Ivermectin but you should get some nu-stock and use that for the mange so it does not get any worse. Also treat for the ring worm because you can catch that yourself, and the yest infection can be treated with antibiotics. All three are easy to treat at home but I would not wait to see if they clear up I would treat them. I they are small it is much easier to get rid of them now than risk them getting worse. JMO


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> they could be connected but in a normal dog ears cropped and a spay should not be enough to have a weakened immune system. She probably had a weak immune system to begin with for what ever reason and that pushed her over the edge.
> If you know she has mange then treat for it. You do not have to do Ivermectin but you should get some nu-stock and use that for the mange so it does not get any worse. Also treat for the ring worm because you can catch that yourself, and the yest infection can be treated with antibiotics. All three are easy to treat at home but I would not wait to see if they clear up I would treat them. I they are small it is much easier to get rid of them now than risk them getting worse. JMO


The vet gave me antibiotics for the yeast infection and did treat the ringworm. The only think she wants to wait on treating is the mange. She wants to watch it. Nila does not have any bald spots just a dime size of thinning hair. Per the vet we will start treating the mange in a month if it does not start to clear up. I never noticed the spot of thinning hair because it is hardly visiable. What can I do to boost her immune system? I read somewhere online to give her omega-3 fish oil to help. Where can I get nu-stock?


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> they could be connected but in a normal dog ears cropped and a spay should not be enough to have a weakened immune system. She probably had a weak immune system to begin with for what ever reason and that pushed her over the edge.
> If you know she has mange then treat for it. You do not have to do Ivermectin but you should get some nu-stock and use that for the mange so it does not get any worse. Also treat for the ring worm because you can catch that yourself, and the yest infection can be treated with antibiotics. All three are easy to treat at home but I would not wait to see if they clear up I would treat them. I they are small it is much easier to get rid of them now than risk them getting worse. JMO


ive alwasy heard that antibiotics cause or make yeast infections worse and to boost up on probiotics during the course. its about treating symptoms vs. treating the underlying cause & a yeast infection is an underlying cause.



aprilortego said:


> The vet gave me antibiotics for the yeast infection and did treat the ringworm. The only think she wants to wait on treating is the mange. She wants to watch it. Nila does not have any bald spots just a dime size of thinning hair. Per the vet we will start treating the mange in a month if it does not start to clear up. I never noticed the spot of thinning hair because it is hardly visiable. What can I do to boost her immune system? I read somewhere online to give her omega-3 fish oil to help. Where can I get nu-stock?


a table spoon of plain organic yogurt is what i give bailey sometimes. its packed w/ probiotics.
you can order nustock here Nu-Stock - Topical treatment for Horses, Dogs, and Cattle but luckily i have a local pet supply store that stocks it. good stuff but its mells really strong.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

April, 
Bully the Kid's radio show the Bully Booth did a segment on Demodectic Mange last Tuesday. He had the "Bully Doc" on the show and she did a good job explaining what is is and what she thinks is the best treatment etc so I thought you might want to *listen *to it and see what she had to say. It should start automatically once you click on the above link, but if it doesn't then just look for the player on right hand side and click play. :woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Antibiotics are used to control the secondary effects of a yest infection like a skin infection from scratching. If this were my dog I would just treat for mange and ring worm with the nustock. It is an easy treatment and will get rid of the problem and your good to go. I do not think you have to dip if it is just a small spot the Nustock will take care of both.

I am 90% sure Nustock does ringworm too double check the label for that. If not you can pick up stuff at a feed store or like CVS or Walgreen's for ring worm treatment.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I second Lisa's opinion on the Nu-stock. This sounds like a localized case of demodedic mange meaning it's only effecting a small area. My dog had generalized, in which she started losing hair all over her body at 6 weeks of age. I fed her the best diet that I could, and initially did the mitaban dip. That made her very sick so I used ivermectin. She was on ivermectin for about 3 months and it got better but it reared it's ugly head again when she turned about a year old, and I did another 3 month treatment and then 2 skin scrapings and she was clear of it. She is 3 and a half now and hasn't had any problems since but, she has never had a full coat of hair sadly. 

You should be able to find Nu-stock at your local feed store. You can google it online and I think they have a search engine to find where they sell it in your area. Follow the directions on the bottle and she should be good to go. It will kill the mange. Along with a good diet... I recommend Taste of the wild pacific stream. It is made with salmon and has a lot of omega's in it. My dog did really well on that food. 

Wishing you the best of luck with your pup.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> April,
> Bully the Kid's radio show the Bully Booth did a segment on Demodectic Mange last Tuesday. He had the "Bully Doc" on the show and she did a good job explaining what is is and what she thinks is the best treatment etc so I thought you might want to *listen *to it and see what she had to say. It should start automatically once you click on the above link, but if it doesn't then just look for the player on right hand side and click play. :woof:


Thank you, I a, listening to it now.



performanceknls said:


> I am 90% sure Nustock does ringworm too double check the label for that. If not you can pick up stuff at a feed store or like CVS or Walgreen's for ring worm treatment.


 I checked the website and it does state that it treats ringworms.



Shes Got Heart said:


> I second Lisa's opinion on the Nu-stock. This sounds like a localized case of demodedic mange meaning it's only effecting a small area. My dog had generalized, in which she started losing hair all over her body at 6 weeks of age. I fed her the best diet that I could, and initially did the mitaban dip. That made her very sick so I used ivermectin. She was on ivermectin for about 3 months and it got better but it reared it's ugly head again when she turned about a year old, and I did another 3 month treatment and then 2 skin scrapings and she was clear of it. She is 3 and a half now and hasn't had any problems since but, she has never had a full coat of hair sadly.
> 
> You should be able to find Nu-stock at your local feed store. You can google it online and I think they have a search engine to find where they sell it in your area. Follow the directions on the bottle and she should be good to go. It will kill the mange. Along with a good diet... I recommend Taste of the wild pacific stream. It is made with salmon and has a lot of omega's in it. My dog did really well on that food.
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck with your pup.


Thank you, I will be checking with my local feed store today to see if they carry it.

I feel so bad for Nila, she now has to be kept outside because we noticed another ringworm showed up on her face and I have a 2 year old and it is almost impossible to keep them seperated inside. Poor Nila overnight it seems developed all these problems and it trips me out with everything going on with her. I took her for the ringworm and told them about her constant chewing at her belly and then they found the mange. I feel like a horrible owner because of the problems she started having!!! Ugh, I just wish the ringworms would hurry up and heal so she can be brought back inside with us where she belongs. I miss my cuddle buddy in the bed with me at night


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

aprilortego said:


> Thank you, I a, listening to it now.
> 
> I checked the website and it does state that it treats ringworms.
> 
> ...


I know it totally sucks & I felt so bad when I had to keep Bailey "isolated" when she fought w/ that skunk. just take time out each day to play in the yard or something. 
My little sister had ringworm BAD on her scalp it seemed like forever!!. my mom treated w/ tea tree oil & an anti fungal cream. I have heard that you can use tea tree oil diluted w/ somethign like olive oil on dogs.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

aprilortego said:


> Thank you, I a, listening to it now.
> 
> I checked the website and it does state that it treats ringworms.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad you are not a horrible owner, it's very obvious that you love and care about your dog. These things happen. ((hugs))


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I checked with the local feed mill, CVS, Wal-Greens and the vets office and none carry Nu-Stock. I do have a question about Nu-Stock before I order it. Is it harmful if Nila licks the Nu-Stock? One ringworm is on her leg and she can reach it to lick it. The website did not state what it was made with so I am a little concerned about her licking it off.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

I read on the back of the tube that most animals will not lick it b/c of its bitter taste.. really it smells like &%$#!!! but you can use a bandage, e collar, old t -shirt etc.


----------

